# Which website to use for e commerce?



## jglaze53 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys 

I haven't learned how to create a decent website yet...so I'm wondering which website I can use at this point in time that will allow me customization but yet simple enough for me to use??

Right now I use Wix but their site is all flash. It's easy for me to use but I'm not fully committed to it so I haven't really added a lot of words to the site. Mostly just pictures. Would it help if I stuck with Wix and built the site?

I also joined Big Cartel recently but I realized yes you can added 3 images of each shirt but I have different colors of the same t shirt. They don't allow me to just offer another color. I have to add a different color as a new product in which I am only given 25 spots. 

Anything else out there that you guys like? Or should I make friends with someone who knows how to make a legitimate website? ha


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

hi

There are a few different sites out there. I have built our first site using Open Cart; it's free and has some nice templates available at places like Theme Forest.

I have created our web site using Wordpress, a free open source web site builder that works pretty well. You can also find inside many places by browsing the internet.

Feel free to PM me and if you want we can discuss outside of this.

-Alan


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

IMO today you have to have a site that is optimized for little screens, by 2014 or earlier most browsing will be done by a tablet or some sort of mobile device.

I think that most people looking for shirts and things of that nature will be tablet users, also keep in mind that apple products and flash sites don't see eye to eye as you can't view flash.

There are a bunch of carts now that are optimized so that they have a redirect script to a mobile script when the site is accessed by a mobile device.

So do some research and be prepared for the future.


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

jglaze53 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I haven't learned how to create a decent website yet...so I'm wondering which website I can use at this point in time that will allow me customization but yet simple enough for me to use??
> 
> ...


I love using big cartel, I have a few listings with differen options for shirt colors. Here is how I handle doing different colors for the same design... click on the sizes ot see how I added the other colors Cuttlefish Baby and Toddler Shirt-- Wanna Cuttle — Westmamadesigns

I just opened this a couple weeks ago and am still filling in my store... I mostly sell on Etsy or in retail stores, but so far I've had a few sales on it.


----------



## jglaze53 (Sep 26, 2011)

westmama said:


> I love using big cartel, I have a few listings with differen options for shirt colors. Here is how I handle doing different colors for the same design... click on the sizes ot see how I added the other colors Cuttlefish Baby and Toddler Shirt-- Wanna Cuttle — Westmamadesigns
> 
> I just opened this a couple weeks ago and am still filling in my store... I mostly sell on Etsy or in retail stores, but so far I've had a few sales on it.


I'm going to try Etsy and Ebay as well...but thank you so much for posting! Your website is awesome...clean simple and fast! that's what I want and the way you give options for different colored shirts is genius. Thank you again for posting to my thread. Very helpful


----------



## janzie (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi how much did it cost for the template you got and was it easy to set up as looks excellent and easy for customers to use thanks looks on tonks website just not sure which it is thanks


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I have 2 online stores that are both on ecwid. I built the website and ecwid gives you the code to insert on the website. 

You add your product thru ecwid control panel and for under 100 products it's free.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

My sites are 
www.embroideryandvinylcreations.com
And [url]www.myracinggraphics.com


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

janzie said:


> Hi how much did it cost for the template you got and was it easy to set up as looks excellent and easy for customers to use thanks looks on tonks website just not sure which it is thanks


I think it's called Sunday Drive Slider. It was around $50 bucks. I created the graphics, buttons and banner my self. Then I uploaded them into photobucket so I could have the hosted for easy installation. From there I installed the template according to Tonks directions on the readme doc that came with the template. 

I did get confused along the way a bit, but was able to figure it out on my own. 

I signed up for the most basic paid version, until more of my sales come from that instead of Etsy. Etsy is my bread and butter though.


----------



## jglaze53 (Sep 26, 2011)

I decided to go with Big Cartel. The new site is up and running but not quite finished. Let me know what you think.

I'm thinking about starting a blog as well to start to get some links attached to my store. Any thoughts on what to use for a blog? I can do it with Big Cartel. But I'm just looking to do a free blog. If anyone knows of a good blogging site let me know. Thanks


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

I like it. I saw your other one too... this one is brighter, cleaner feeling. 

I use Wordpress. I've been on Blogger too. I like wordpress a lot better... more control, more options. 

For a while I had a blog tab that just imported my blog in, I decided to just create a button that links to my blog.


----------



## jglaze53 (Sep 26, 2011)

I use Wordpress. I've been on Blogger too. I like wordpress a lot better... more control, more options. 

For a while I had a blog tab that just imported my blog in, I decided to just create a button that links to my blog.[/quote]

I've always wanted to have my own blog so I can do some writing. Do you use your blog to talk about designs/products you offer or is more personal? I'm thinking you're pretty smart so I'm going to give Wordpress a try. I will just do a free blog and see how it goes. 

Thanks for your insights!


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

When I decided to open my store i narrowed it down to the following three
BigCommerce
Volusion and 
Shopify

Each have good and bad ofcourse, BigCommerce is the cheapest. 
I went with Shopify for the following reasons:
1. Not very expensive
2. Great themes/templates and apps
3. Great integration
4. Very easy and intuitive admin
5. Completely customizable if you know a little HTML and CSS

Hope this helps
designerscounty
designerscounty | Welcome


----------

